# Wood Fireplace - gas log retrofit



## Kerrylib (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I would like to tap the knowledge base to see if anyone has retrofitted a wood fireplace with gas logs?

I know an insert is MUCH more efficient, at this point I would just like to have the ability to use the fireplace occasionally without the hastle of using wood.

I know I need to install the log set, install the damper clamp to allow for venting the pilot light, drill through the side of the masonry to bring in the gas line, mount the gas valve (inside the fireplace?), bring the gas line to the fireplace, etc.

For regular ventilated logs, do I need the chimney to be lined?  From what I've looked into I don't see that being necessary.

Also what all do I need on the gas plumbing side?  I figure I need to run the gas line in the basement over to where the fireplace is.  I would put in a ball valve at this point, then run the line up into the wall alongside the fireplace to bring it in.

I figure I'll probably go chat with folks at one of the local fireplace shops and see what they say, but don't want to deal with salespeople without a bit more info going in.

Thanks for any info.

Kerry


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Kerry:
While you are doing it you should go with the ventless gas logs. They don't need the damper open and will give you more heat in the house rather than vacuming all the heat up the chimney. When running the gas line you will need to place the valve very near the front inside the fireplace or use an extension handle on it. The fire gets too hot to try to reach a valve in the back of the fireplace. After the valve you will need a Stainless Steel flex line to hook the logs up.

I have a ventless set, the damper is closed and the chimney has been torn off the top of the house and roofed over. Now I have the warmth and romance of the fireplace without the constant leaks a chimney will cause.
The ventless logs are safe; when they get short on oxygen they just shut down.
Glenn


----------

